# Solved: SysMain(superfetch) process



## petredragos (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you guys know what does this process actually do? I can see it eats more than 120 mb of my RAM. I did a google search but still am not sure whether it's safe to stop it or not.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like that process may be part of the issue: http://www.sudhian.com/index.php?/forums/viewthread/106420/#916892


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Superfetch improves the speed of starting some of your programs. Want to see it in action? Go to Windows\Prefetch. Delete the contents of that folder. Start a program, like Microsoft Office or Internet Explorer. Note the time it took for the program to start. Now close it, and open it again. Note how much faster it opens.

Note that if you are using a ReadyBoost drive, this trick won't work. A copy of the prefetch is on that drive.

Here is a quick explanation: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/features/superfetch.aspx.

By the way, don't disable it. It is actually very useful and will reduce its RAM footprint if your system needs it.

Remember: Free RAM is wasted RAM.

Courtney


----------



## petredragos (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you think that it's eating too much ram(between 120 and 180, maybe 200 mb) considering that i have 4gb of RAM?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I don't even have it running in my system.


----------

